# ¿Que programa "manual de transistores" es bueno?



## Mostdistortion (Sep 22, 2007)

Quisiera saber que programa "manual de transistores" existen y cual me conviene.
No encontre nada en internet o no sé buscar.
parece que no existiera ninguno!

Espero sus respuestas y desde ya mucha gracias.


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2007)

A que te refieres con "manual de transistores"? a un programa que te permita buscar por carateristicas o a la inversa? o ambos?

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 22, 2007)

Hay pdf con esas cosas. que dan transistores mas comunes con su uso y sus posibles reemplazos. yo de esos conozco. pero programas que tengan buscadores por características no. Estaria bueno conseguir alguno.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

ese mismo es el programa. el cual le metes un numero de XXX transistor y te da su equivalente.


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2007)

Habia un programa para DOS, creo que se llamaba IC Database, que te daba el pinout y un reemplazo, creo que dejo de ser gratis, pero hasta el 2001/2 lo era.

Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

Entonces habra que esperar que alguien lo tenga y lo suba en este post. ojala.


----------



## JV (Sep 22, 2007)

Y porque no aprovechar los buscadores como Google?

http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/software/IC-Database.zip

Saludos.


----------



## Mostdistortion (Nov 29, 2007)

No puedo creer que lo encontraste... o yo soy malo buscando....
Ahora tengo otro problema que voy a intentar resolverlo por mi cuenta y es que lo entiendo poco


----------



## arubaro22 (May 16, 2009)

hay algunos programas buenos con bases de datos de semicondictores, cito los que uso y me dan buenos resiltados: IC, NTE quickcross, ECG (mas o menos), y el ECA vrt. este ultimo no es gratis, pero en internet todo se consigue.

saludos


----------



## gofio (Ago 22, 2009)

pocoexperto dijo:


> Quisiera saber que programa "manual de transistores" existen y cual me conviene.
> No encontre nada en internet o no sé buscar.
> parece que no existiera ninguno!
> Espero sus respuestas y desde ya mucha gracias.



Mi amigo, acá en este mismo foro lo tenés publicado por el compañero gatomambo. Seguí este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/showthread.php?t=18943


----------

